# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Χυμος ροδιου

## 11panos04

Λοιπον...Απο ρόδια,πηρα το χυμο τους και τον εχω σε ενα μπουκαλι,για μας κυριως,ενα ποτηρακι στο τόσο,για την καρδια.Θελω να μαθω,τί αλλα περιεχει ο χυμος του ροδιου,ετσι,οπως τον πηρα κατευθειαν απ τον καρπο,κι αν μπορω,ως χυμο,να βαζω στο νερο,τη βαση της παρασκευης της αυγοτροφης,πριν δλδ ριξω ρασκ μεσα.Αν ναι,πόσο;;;Η ποσοτητα που κανω καθε φορά ειναι περιπου 100-150 γραμμαρια.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ καλη η σκεψη σου Πανο.... σε τι ποσοτητα θα μπορουσαμε οντως να το χορηγησουμε και με τι τροπους????

Μερικες πληροφοριες για το ροδι παρακατω!!!
*


Ένα ρόδι την ημέρα… 
*Το ρόδι είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνες (Α, C, Ε, φυλλικό οξύ), σίδηρο, κάλιο και φυτικές ίνες, ενώ είναι χαμηλής περιεκτικότητας σε θερμίδες. Μάλιστα, ένα ρόδι καλύπτει το 40% της ποσότητας της βιταμίνης C και το 25% του φυλλικού οξέος που έχει καθημερινά ανάγκη ένας ενήλικος. ­Είναι πλούσιο σε τρεις διαφορετικές μορφές αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών (τανίνες, ανθοκυανίνες, ελλαγικό οξύ) και η συνολική αντιοξειδωτική ικανότητά του έχει υπολογιστεί ότι είναι 2-3 φορές μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν του κόκκινου κρασιού ή του πράσινου τσαγιού. Σε πρόσφατη μελέτη, φάνηκε ότι το ρόδι και οι διάφορες ποι­κιλίες μούρων έχουν την ισχυρότερη αντιοξειδω­τική δράση σε κυτταρικό επίπεδο, σε σύγκριση με άλλα 25 φρούτα που εξετάστηκαν. 



*Γεμάτο οφέλη* 
Χάρη στις αντιμικροβιακές, αντιφλεγμονώδεις, αντιβηχικές, στυπτικές, επουλωτικές και αντιδιαρροϊκές του ιδιότητες, ο χυμός του ροδιού χρησιμοποιείται για θεραπευτικούς σκοπούς εδώ και αιώνες. Ανάμεσα στα άλλα, εμποδίζει την οξείδωση της «κακής» χοληστερίνης (LDL), που αποτελεί σοβαρό παράγοντα κινδύνου για καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα, και φαίνεται να μειώνει τα επίπεδα της ολικής και της «κακής» χοληστερίνης σε διαβητικούς ασθενείς με υπερλιπιδαιμία. Προστατεύει από εγκεφαλικές βλάβες, ρίχνει την πίεση του αίματος και υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι η μακρόχρονη κατανάλωσή του βελτιώνει την ερωτική λειτουργία ανδρών με πρόβλημα στύσης. Επίσης, θεωρείται ότι συμβάλλει στην πρόληψη του καρκίνου του δέρματος, του μαστού και του προστάτη, αλλά και στην ­επιβράδυνση της ανάπτυξής τους. Χρησιμοποιείται για τη θεραπεία της χρόνιας διάρροιας, της δυσεντερίας και των αιμορραγιών, και για την αντιμετώπιση της οστεοαρθρίτιδας. Τέλος, καθαρίζει και προστατεύει το δέρμα, χρησιμοποιείται στην αντιμετώπιση των εγκαυμάτων και του ιού του έρπητα και μειώνει τις ρυτίδες και τα έλκη. 



Ενέργεια
234 kcal

Πρωτεΐνες
4,71 γρ.

Λιπαρά
3,30 γρ.

Υδατάνθρακες
52,73 γρ.

Φυτικές ίνες
11,3 γρ.

Ασβέστιο
28 mg

Σίδηρο
0,85 mg

Μαγνήσιο
34 mg

Φώσφορο
102 mg

Κάλιο
666 mg

Νάτριο
8 mg

Ψευδάργυρος
0,99 mg

Χαλκός
0,446 mg

Σελήνιο
1,4 mcg

Βιταμίνη C
28,8 mg

Νιασίνη (Β3)
0,826 mg

Φυλλικό οξύ
107 mcg

Βιταμίνη Ε
1,69 mg

Βιταμίνη Κ
46,2 mcg

_* Πηγή: USDA National Nutrient Database for Standard Reference, Release 21 (2008)_

----------


## 11panos04

Πολυ χρησιμα αυτα Δημητρη...Για δοσολογια,οσους ρωτησα δεν ηξερα,ελεγαν απλως''καποιος εβαλε...''...Θα παρω πρωτοβουλια την επομενη φορά,και θα βαλω την ιδια αναλογια που βαζω το υγρο ασβεστιο,βασει δοσολογιας της εταιριας,δλδ 2,5 μλ στο μισολιτρο.Ξερω οτι ακουγεται ριψοκινδυνο,αλλα αν κανενας δε γνωριζει επιστημονικα τη δοσολογια,καποιος πρεπει εμπειρικα να κανει την αρχη...Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κι αλλοι εχουν σκεφτει να χρησιμοποιησουν ροδι και μαλιστα το εκαναν,απλως ισως να μην ειναι εδω μεσα...Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μη φανει καμμια διαφορά,μιας και δεν εχω τοσα πολλα,για να βγαλω ενα σφαιρικο αποτελεσμα.Αλλα πιστευω και αν δεν παθουν τιποτα,αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι ασφαλες για να το δωσουμε...

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Αν βλεπω καλα,περιεχει πολλη βιταμινη Κ...Ενδιαφερον...Αν θυμαμαι καλα,ειναι αιμοπηκτικη βιταμινη,δλδ βοηθα να πηζει πιο ευκολα το αιμα στις πληγες;;;Καί καλιο πολυ εχει...

Φιλικα

----------


## geam

είναι ο καρπός που δίνει ο πλούτωνας στην περσεφόνη για να τη «δέσει» με τον άδη και το έμβλημα των ελευσίνιων μυστηρίων. 
οι αρχαίοι αιγύπτιοι το έθαβαν μαζί με τους νεκρούς τους, ενώ αποτελεί  ένα από τα τρία «ευλογημένα φρούτα» του bουδισμού. χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως  διακοσμητικό στοιχείο στο ναό του σολομώντα και στους μανδύες των ιερέων  και αναφέρεται στο άσμα ασμάτων στην παλαιά διαθήκη. στην ελληνική  παράδοση, είναι σύμβολο γονιμότητας και αιωνιότητας (αν και συνδέεται  και με το θάνατο), γι’ αυτό σε γάμους και την πρωτοχρονιά σπάμε ρόδια.  μάλιστα, έχει δώσει το όνομά του στην ισπανική πόλη γρανάδα. τόσοι πολιτισμοί και  τόσες θρησκείες έχουν το ρόδι ως σύμβολο γονιμότητας και καλοτυχίας.

----------


## jk21

τρομερο σε αξια φρουτο με ισχυροτατη αντιοξειδωτικη δραση αλλα και σε καποια ειδη μικροβιων και μυκητων αντιβακτηριακη και αντιμυκητισιακη δραση αντιστοιχα
http://idosi.org/aejaes/jaes9(3)/8.pdf
ομως πρεπει να δινεται κυριως σαν χυμος γιατι αν τα πουλια σπασουν με το ραμφος τους τα σπορια 
,αυτα περιεχουν αυξημενη ποσοτητα τανινων που σε συχνη χρηση ισως δημιουργησουν τοξικοτητα .επισης η εσωτερικη φλουδα που εχει το ροδι εχει τετοιες ουσιες σε αυξημενη δοση 

http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/m...megranate.html
.ο χυμος (που ενδιαφερει τον Πανο ) αν γινει απο καθαρισμενα σπορια που οταν θα τα στιψουμε δεν σπασουνε αλλα απλα στιφτει το εξωτερικο του ζουμερο τμημα ,ειναι ασφαλεστατος .ισως και για να δοθει αυτουσιος ή σε οχι μεγαλη αραιωση .σημαντικο ομως για την αξια του να δοθει σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα γιατι αλλιωνεται .θα προτεινα αντι αναμειξη του με αυγοτροφη να δινεται αραιωμενη ποσοτητα χυμου φερσκοστυμενου στο νερο

----------


## kaveiros

Για ringneck και κοκατιλ εδινα ροδια μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο οσο ηταν η εποχη τους,  απο δικη μας ροδια.  Το καθαριζα και εδινα μονο το απο μεσα,  τα πουλια το ξεζουμιζαν και εφτυναν το κουκουτσακι. Εδινα μια φορα την εβδομαδα και το τσακιζαν.

----------


## jk21

AΝΔΡΕΑ εχω διαβασει παλιοτερα  (και σου παραθετω σχετικα λινκ ) οταν εψαχνα την τοξικοτητα του φρουτου αυτου (στα αγγλικα pomegranate ) υστερα απο θεμα που ειχε τεθει σε αλλη ιστοσελιδα ,οτι λατρης του ροδιου ειναι ο παπαγαλος eclectus

http://www.eclectus-parrots.com/page06_diet.htm

When in season, special treats such as guavas, pomegranates, passionfruit,                  rock melon, paw-paw and mango are offered. 

http://www.landofvos.com/faqs/faqs13.html

 If  		 you feed your Eclectus parrots pomegranates, you already know that they rarely  		 tire of their favorite seasonal fruits no matter how often they get them. 

http://www.streetdirectory.com/trave...us_parrot.html

The eclectus parrot, like all parrots, eats fruits, seeds, and nuts but  there favorite fruit is the pomegranate.  The pomegranate is an almost  peach looking fruit that is filled with seeds held together by a fleshy  white meat.  The pomegranate is a seasonal fruit and is only available  for a very limited amount of time making it difficult for Eclectus  parrot owners to acquire,

----------


## χρηστος

απορία ο χυμός που πουλάνε στα μαγαζιά δεν κάνει πρέπει να τον φτιάχνουμε εμείς
γίνετε να πίνουν όλα τα πουλιά 
τι αραίωση θέλει 50-50 είναι καλά?

----------


## 11panos04

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ,ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ;;;εΨΑΞΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΙ ΣΤΗ WIKIPEDIA και βρηκα αυτα τα στοιχεια τελος παντων,αλλα οι πειρεκτικοτητες ειναι τελεειως διαφορετικες απ τον πινακ που εγραψες.Γιατι αυτο;;;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomegra...ltural_history

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

> Ενέργεια
> 234 kcal
> 
> Πρωτεΐνες
> 4,71 γρ.
> 
> Λιπαρά
> 3,30 γρ.
> 
> ...


όδι, arils μόνο Θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 g (3.5 oz)
 Ενέργεια 346 kJ (83 kcal)
 Υδατάνθρακες 18,7 g
 - Σάκχαρα 13,7 g
 - Οι φυτικές ίνες 4,0 g
 Λιπαρά 1,2 g
 Πρωτεΐνη 1,7 γραμμάρια
 Θειαμίνη (Β1 vit.) 0,07 mg (6%)
 Ριβοφλαβίνη (Β2 vit.) 0,05 mg (4%)
 Νιασίνη (Β3 vit.) 0,29 mg (2%)
 Παντοθενικό οξύ (B5) 0.38 mg (8%)
 Βιταμίνη Β6 0,08 mg (6%)
 Φυλλικό οξύ (Β9 vit.) 38 μg (10%)
 Βιταμίνη C 10 mg (12%)
 Ασβέστιο 10 mg (1%)
 Σίδηρος 0,30 mg (2%)
 Μαγνήσιο 12 mg (3%)
 Φώσφορος 36 mg (5%)
 Κάλιο 236 mg (5%)
 Ψευδάργυρος 0,35 mg (4%)



αυτο εννοεις?????

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ και η πηγη που εχει δωσει ο δημητρης τα στοιχεια αλλα και αυτη της wikipedia που δινεις εσυ ,αν προσεξεις ειναι το 
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

αν βαλεις στην αναζητηση το pomegranate ( ροδι ) θα βρεις στοιχεια για 

_Found 3 items about : pomegranate_ Cereals ready-to-eat, GENERAL MILLS, TOTAL, Blueberry Pomegranate 

Pomegranate juice, bottled 

Pomegranates, raw 








το μεσαιο ειναι χυμος και το τριτο το φρουτο 

κανενα δεν εχει τις τιμες ακριβως που υπηρχαν στις αναφορες τοσο του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ( στο αρθρο που επισυναψε ) οσο και στη δικια σου( στη wikipedia ) .απλα  εχουν αλλαξει τα στοιχεια  ή ειχαν αντιγραφει λαθος .παιζει παντα σημασια η αναλογια νερου στο χυμο να ξερεις ! πιο πυκνος και ολα ανεβαινουν αναλογα σχεδον προς τα πανω

----------


## geam

και φυσικά παίζει ρόλο το μέγεθος του δείγματος

----------


## 11panos04

Να ρωτησω κατι.Επειδη ξερω,και το εχω δει,οταν πεσει ροδι,ο χυμος δλδ καπου,δυσκολα βγαινει ή καθολου,μηπως εχει και καποια χρωστικη ουσια μεσα;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

εχει ανθοκυανινες και μαλιστα σε σημαντικοτατη ποσοτητα !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthocyanin

http://www.dionex.com/en-us/webdocs/...LPN2647-01.pdf

----------


## 11panos04

Αν καταλαβα κατι λιγα,γιατι τα περισσοτερα μου φανηκαν αλαμπουρνέζικα,δεν ξερω να τα καταλαβω δηλαδη,οι ανθοκυανινες ειναι χρωστικες,ευθυνονται για το κοκκινο,πορτοκαλι και μπλε χρωμα στα φυτα κ τα ανθη,κι αυτο με τη σειρα του εχει να κανει με το ρΗ;;;Μπορει δλδ να ενισχυσει το κοκκινισμα πχ στις καρδερινες;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

Tα ειπες σωστοτατα μεχρι την αναφορα σου για πιθανη επιδραση των ανθοκυανινων στο βαψιμο της μασκας .μεχρι προσφατα πιστευα και γω οτι μπορουσαν να εχουν καποια επιδραση και ειδικα η κοκκινης αποχρωσης ανθοκυανινη .ομως μετα απο καποια πραγματα που βρηκα ψαχνοντας (ξεκαθαρες αναφορες σε επιστημονικες δημοσιευσεις  ) για το οτι οι κοκκινης τελικης αποδοσης στη μασκα χρωστικες της καρδερινας ειναι αποτελεσμα μετατροπης στο συκωτι (και μονο εκει  !δεν υπαρχουν στη φυση !!! ) της κιτρινης χρωστικης λουτεινης  (που παιρνουν απο τροφες στη φυση )  η θεση μου ειναι πια σαφης .για το βαψιμο της μασκας ευθυνεται η λουτεινη που προσλαβανουν τα πουλια ,η καλη υγεια του συκωτιου που την μεταβολιζει στις canary xanthophylls B , C ,D

Καρδερίνα    :   Το βάψιμο της μάσκας      ,  Red mask of european goldfinch

----------


## jk21

Ειναι η εποχη που στη λαικη εχουν κανει την εμφανιση τους τα ροδια .Βρηκα λοιπον αυτο το παλιο θεμα και ειπα να το φερω στο προσκηνιο 

Να σας βαλω και ενα συνδεσμο με αρκετες πληροφοριες για τα ροδια και την αξια τους σε διαφορους τομεις 

https://www.jenreviews.com/pomegranate/

----------

